# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro - World First Devices , Huawei , Lenovo , HTC and more power

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [13 AUG 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :**Huawei Y300-0100 eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  * *Huawei Y300-0151 eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  * *HTC Desire 700 **WORLD FIRST** eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump* *Lenovo S920  eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump*      *Support Page:*  Huawei Y300-0100 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHuawei Y300-0100 Full Dump package uploadedHuawei Y300-0100 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHuawei Y300-0151 Full Dump package uploadedHuawei Y300-0151 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHTC Desire 700 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHTC Desire 700 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHTC Desire 700 Full Dump uploadedLenovo S920 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedLenovo S920 Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsLenovo S920 Dump uploaded  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

